# what chuck is it?



## gaz0121 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello, fellow lj's
Could anyone help me with this chuck I got with my old Arundel wood lathe. 1, is it all there? 2, if so whats missing? 3, how does it work? And 4, as it got a name. I've only been turning for a couple of weeks. Yours hopefully.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

After doing a short search on "Arundel wood lathe" I found this picture. I would say you have enough parts to assemble a working chuck but it would take a bit of tinkering to assemble the puzzle. I have an idea of how it assembles but couldn't describe it here.
MIKE


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Could it be a Sorby, might want to e-mail them with your pictures. May be able to identify model number provid instructions.

Robert Sorby Precision Chuck
http://www.tool-hunter.com/tools-that-make-other-tools-better/robert-sorby-precision-chuck

Richard Raffin, used a percision chuck in early books & videos, but looked lot smaller than what you are showing.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

After doing more research into this the ONLY place I found something similar is in Richaed Raffan's book "Turning Wood with Richaed Raffan " pages 21, 22, 23, 24. This is a spring operated spigot chuck. All the chucks offered today are scroll type.
MIKE


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Wildwood that looks pretty close you might be on to something here.
MIKE


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.lathes.co.uk/arundel/


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If Sorby says not one of their chucks, would look for information on a Record collet chuck. That could also be a chuck for a metal lathe. Members of UK turning clubs might be more helpful helping you put that thing back together again.


----------



## gaz0121 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the information fellow Lj's.
I have managed to put this chuck together after your research. It Is the Robert Sorby precision chuck. They stopped making my model 15 to 20 years ago. It could be worth around £170, it came with the lathe priced a good few pounds less Thanks again.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like you have managed to come out way ahead on your wood turning purchase, congratulations
on your lathe and chuck, and I hope you have lots of fun turning wood. Once you get comfortable
with your machine and want a challenge take a look at David Springett's work and books, I am in the
middle of attempting to follow his lead right now and it is-as some malicious person said-"interesting times."


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing, Gary only component really sure of in your pictures was the pin chuck. Good luck with new lathe & chuck!


----------

